# Which transmissions will fit an '88 FWD Quantum?? any with a taller 5th gear?



## jlw (Sep 18, 2010)

The title about asks it all.. 

My reverse gear is getting pretty bad so i thought id start looking into finding a used trans. I thought i remembered reading somewhere that there was an audi trans that would fit and had a tall 5th gear? Did they make and Audi 4000 FWD Turbo? and if so would that trans fit and is 5th taller? Any other model that are a direct fit and/or taller gearing?? Some lower revs for highway driving would be awesome if its possible..

Thanks a lot,

J :beer:


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

There are some with slightly taller fifth gears, but not many. 

I have both the 4k and Quantum Bentley manuals, I'll throw some codes out there after I get done working in the garage.


----------



## skopek (Jun 16, 2007)

trans fwd 5cyl.
trans with higher numbers have shorter 5gear. 
Qf,vw,2v -0.524
2w,3n- 0.537
7k,abt -0.561
3z,abv,afh,akz- 0.641


----------



## jlw (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Any idea where I can find out which cars these we available in?


----------



## skopek (Jun 16, 2007)

They mounted with 5cyl engines in 
VW passat 
Vw quantum:

QF - WE (10/80-12/82) canada
VW- WN (07/81-12/82)
2V- WN (01/83-07/83)
2W- KM, WE (01/83-07/83) Canada
3N- JS (08/83-10/83)
7K- JS (08/83-12/84)
ABT- JS (01/85-87)
3Z- KM, WE, KX (USA) (01/83-01/85)
ABV- KX (07/84-87)
AFH- 2,0 L 85 KW (07/86-87) japan
AKZ- 2,0 L 107 KW (07/86-87) japan


In audi b2 80 and 90
3N -JU,HP (83-84)
VW,2V - WN (81-83)
ABV- SK (86-87)
KX, JS and more more more in 85-87....

Audi coupe 81-88.... propably with the same engines as vw


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

Ok question here.

I just got a 85 Quantum wagon with a bad autotragic and i was able to score a good manual from a quantum sedan 5cyl. Can i use that tranny in my car? If so do i use all 5cyl clutch and flywheel or would i use the 4cyl stuff?

A friend of mine said no and another said yes. They both know they VW stuff.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

bimrpwr said:


> Ok question here.
> 
> I just got a 85 Quantum wagon with a bad autotragic and i was able to score a good manual from a quantum sedan 5cyl. Can i use that tranny in my car? If so do i use all 5cyl clutch and flywheel or would i use the 4cyl stuff?
> 
> A friend of mine said no and another said yes. They both know they VW stuff.


 If your engine is a four cylinder car, the five cylinder transmission will not work with it. Different bolt pattern on the engine block mating surface.


----------

